# Costumes for the kiddos



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the idea of a little shark. I unfortunately don't get to pick anymore! I wish I could! My kids just give me the look when I throw out ideas for the 2 of them. They are 11 and 7.Last year I tried to convince them to be the Skipper and Gilligan for our Luau theme, but that didn't go over well. I wanted this year for them t obe Harry Potter and Hagrid. The youngest's first choice is Harry, but the 11yr old wants to be cool and be a scary crypt keeper type of guy. I haven't let him do that type of character yet, but I agreed this year he could. I hate that my kids are getting older. It's not fair. A co-worker of mine bought her granddaughter the cutest chicken costume last year online. I never saw anything like it. She was too cute with her little chicken legs sticking out. She was tiny , not even a year yet. I don't know if they make it in bigger sizes. I'll look. I know..."chicken" that's what I said when I heard about it, but it really was adorable. Good luck searching for that perfect costume.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.costumesupercenter.com/p...imals/monkey+see,+monkey+doo+romper+infant.do


this is too cute, too bad it's infant sized.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

My youngest son is going to be Freddy K. and my oldest son is going Michael Myers. As "typical" as these costumes are, I'm thrilled because they are FINALLY out of the Power Ranger stage. Yipee! One year I made a home made skeleton costume. I bought black sweatpants and a black hooded sweatshirt. I drew all the major bones out on white felt and cut them out. I glued them in place on the sweat suit and then I coated each felt bone in glow in the dark paint, so when my son was TOTing all you could see were the glowing bones walking down the street. It was cool!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My 8 year old wants to be a gangster. Scouring thrift stores for a suit that fits, and toy stores for a gun I can turn into a tommy gun. 

My 5 year old wants to be 'black spiderman'. At the moment. He's wanted to be Darth Maul, Darth Vader, Majin Buu (cartoon character), a skeleton, and "a bad guy" in the last couple weeks. 

My 4 month old girl....that depends on who you ask. 

She's got a full head of thick hair. I'm pushing for bride of frankenstein. My wife wants some fairy princess or some other completely overboard cutesy thing.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

How about this for a frightening costume - my little one wants to be Elizabeth Hasselbeck from "The View" for Halloween. Yes, that's right - Elizabeth Hasselbeck. Strange, huh? I think it's a horrible idea, and I am trying to discourage him. I wouldn't mind if he still wanted to be a Power Ranger. Wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

My son will be some shade of power ranger for sure. My daughter hasn't decided yet and won't for a good long while. Most indecisive human I've ever met quite frankly. Time will tell!

DB


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

This is what I made for my grandaughter last year.

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/?action=view&current=Halloween016-1.jpg


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> This is what I made for my grandaughter last year.
> 
> http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l293/Slightlymad1/?action=view&current=Halloween016-1.jpg



That's just amazing!

DB


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> This is what I made for my grandaughter last year.


That is one very sweet ride. Looks like she has cool grandparents.


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

> This is what I made for my grandaughter last year.
> 
> http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...oween016-1.jpg


This is great!! I'll have to keep it in mind for my future little ghouls.

Oh, and Elizabeth Hasselbeck is VERY SCARY. Why does your kid want to be her?



> She's got a full head of thick hair. I'm pushing for bride of frankenstein. My wife wants some fairy princess or some other completely overboard cutesy thing.


Tell your wife I vote for Bride of Frankenstein, too! You'll have many years of fairy princesses in your future.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I think a great costume for wee folk would be to dress them as a 'Dust Bunny.' You'd start with a simple bunny pajama and add bits of cotton batting that has been tinted grey. 

Mom could go as a harried housewife! (What a stretch!)


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

octoberist said:


> How about this for a frightening costume - my little one wants to be Elizabeth Hasselbeck from "The View" for Halloween. Yes, that's right - Elizabeth Hasselbeck. Strange, huh? I think it's a horrible idea, and I am trying to discourage him. I wouldn't mind if he still wanted to be a Power Ranger. Wouldn't mind at all.



Could be worse..... could be Rosie O'Donnell.....


----------

